# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Канадские ученые показали взлом системы распределения квантовых ключей

## olejah

Физики из Торонтского университета (Канада) провели экспериментальную демонстрацию необнаруживаемого перехвата сообщений в системе распределения квантовых ключей, реализованной швейцарской компанией ID Quantique. 

Надежность квантовой криптографии, напомним, обеспечивается тем, что активность перехватчика неизбежно создает некоторый уровень шума в канале, который выдает присутствие постороннего. При этом пользователь любой системы, функционирующей в реальных условиях, вынужден мириться с неустранимым шумом, "безопасный" уровень которого определен. Так, для известного протокола ВВ84 максимальная частота появления ошибочных квантовых битов, гарантирующая защищенность передачи, установлена на уровне 20%. 

Доказательства безусловной стойкости криптографических систем, однако, выводятся для идеализированного состояния, которое может и не соответствовать реальности. Внимание авторов привлекло входящее в такие доказательства предположение о том, что отправитель всегда подготавливает квантовые состояния битов без ошибок. 

В 2007 году физики показали теоретическую возможность прослушивания системы распределения квантовых ключей при нарушении указанного выше условия. Сейчас эти выкладки получили подтверждение в экспериментах с установкой ID-500, выпущенной ID Quantique и работающей по протоколу BB84: по данным учёных, им удалось взломать систему, сохранив частоту появления ошибок в 19,7%.

http://www.securitylab.ru/news/394167.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

Если бы текущая тема была бы объединена с этой:http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=77313 , то выглядело бы интересно. А пока напоминает "бокс по  переписке".
 Alexx, это не я. Это он сам откопал. Хотя, и так понятно, что квантовая криптуха - дело  далекого будущего, и полагаться на нее рановато. Просто расстраивать не хотел.

----------

